# profrase interrogativa



## AbbieFlorence

Salve a tutti!

Scusate la domanda, ma come si chiama in francese l'uso del 'no' in questa frase?

"Anna, invece, non si sorprese per niente: una strega che si rispetti non può mica andarsene camminando come i comuni mortali, no?"

In italiano si chiama 'profrase interrogativa' ma non sono riuscita a trovare da nessuna parte come si dice in francese.

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.


----------



## yannalan

"marqueur de question" o "tag" como in inglese


----------



## AbbieFlorence

Ti ringrazio!


----------



## AbbieFlorence

Che ne pensate di 'marqueur interrogatif'?


----------



## yannalan

No lo so...


----------

